# Trailer rebuild.....



## robert0035 (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought this boat and trailer for $250 just to get the trailer! Sole the boat the next day for $200 on craigslist :mrgreen: 





Here is what we had to work with....




Tounge is bent and need to be extended 2' for the new boat...




Progress...
Paint stripped primed and painted gloss black..... 




All new hardware,bunks, new taillights, wiring and new wheels and tires....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks good and nice deal!


----------



## Nozzlejocky (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like it'll turn out better than new!


----------



## robert0035 (Jun 7, 2010)

New tounge built and installed 2' longer with 2" hitch and got rid of the tilt....




New chains,winch and jack......




bunks carpted....




almost finished just gotta get the boat for the final touches....


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice rebuild!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

That'll work!


----------

